# Have I Broken It?



## Gillian M (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi. How many of you own cats/kittens who have sat on your laptops rather than on your.....laps?


----------



## wellington (Jun 17, 2015)

Too cute and a little grumpy looking. I don't think s/he liked your spying on him/her


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 17, 2015)

Is that YOUR cat? 
That thing is adorable!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 17, 2015)

Mine try, but get in trouble for it because they do all sorts of odd commands on the laptop, which I have trouble trying to undo.


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 17, 2015)

One of mine sits on my laptop all the time. I've told him the instructions that came with it do NOT say to "store under a 9-pound cat," but he just ignores me!!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is that YOUR cat?
> That thing is adorable!


Hi Ed. No, I don't have one, but I've been seriously thinking of getting a kitten. And that's probably what attracted my attention to this one.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Mine try, but get in trouble for it because they do all sorts of odd commands on the laptop, which I have trouble trying to undo.


Hi, I can imagine that. Tell me please; would a kitten get along with a tort?


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> One of mine sits on my laptop all the time. I've told him the instructions that came with it do NOT say to "store under a 9-pound cat," but he just ignores me!!!!


Hi. WOW! That seems to be a naughty cat/kitten.


----------



## NicoleB26 (Jun 18, 2015)

Not the laptop but one insists on sitting on any book I try to read in his presence lol. That Kitten is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2015)

A kitten or a cat may well regard a tort as something to play with. Neither can be trusted not to try to catch a tort's head as it pops out or in and the clawing risk to eyes is obvious.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

wellington said:


> Too cute and a little grumpy looking. I don't think s/he liked your spying on him/her


I agree with you: look at that FROWN.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

Nicole said:


> Not the laptop but one insists on sitting on any book I try to read in his presence lol. That Kitten is absolutely adorable!!!


Cute pose isn't it, despite that FROWN on its face.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> A kitten or a cat may well regard a tort as something to play with. Neither can be trusted not to try to catch a tort's head as it pops out or in and the clawing risk to eyes is obvious.


Hi and thanks your advice as well as your help.

What if one trains the cat/kitten? I know 99.999% that a tort CANNOT BE TRAINED, and I even posted a thread on this subject, when I first joined the forum.But a cat can definitely be trained.

Appreciate an answer. Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi and thanks your advice as well as your help.
> 
> What if one trains the cat/kitten? I know 99.999% that a tort CANNOT BE TRAINED, and I even posted a thread on this subject, when I first joined the forum.But a cat can definitely be trained.
> 
> Appreciate an answer. Thank you.


Even a trained cat (same applies to dogs) cannot be 100% trusted. Some things prove just too tempting for their builtin in hunting instinct. You will never completely suppress the instinct for a cat chasing birds or mice either.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> Even a trained cat (same applies to dogs) cannot be 100% trusted. Some things prove just too tempting for their builtin in hunting instinct. You will never completely suppress the instinct for a cat chasing birds or mice either.


Thank you very much for your prompt reply.

I do realize that NO ANIMAL can be fully trusted, but if the animal gets trained I believe we're more than half the way through, or not?


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I do realize that NO ANIMAL can be fully trusted, but if the animal gets trained I believe we're more than half the way through, or not?



No. Even a trained cat will do whatever it wants as soon as you turn your back on it. You'll really need a big, cat-proof enclosure for your tortoise.
My cat knows quite well that he has to stay away from the tortoises, but whenever he thinks I'm not watching he tries to rip the hardware cloth apart... 

By the way, he also loves my laptop. It's warm and cozy and the center of my attention. 
But he already damaged some of the buttons with his 15 pounds and I hate when he changes the settings, yesterday I suddenly could only type Korean....


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> No. Even a trained cat will do whatever it wants as soon as you turn your back on it. You'll really need a big, cat-proof enclosure for your tortoise.
> My cat knows quite well that he has to stay away from the tortoises, but whenever he thinks I'm not watching he tries to rip the hardware cloth apart...
> 
> By the way, he also loves my laptop. It's warm and cozy and the center of my attention.
> But he already damaged some of the buttons with his 15 pounds and I hate when he changes the settings, yesterday I suddenly could only type Korean....


As I said in my post: 'I am thinking of getting a kitten/cat.' I haven't made my mind up for my beloved tort's sake....Oli (but not Kahn!)

By the way, you still didn't answer my question: why did you seem SO ASTONISHED when Adam and I told you that I named my beloved tort after...
OLIVER KAHN's name? And notice: I LOVE THEM BOTH!


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> By the way, you still didn't answer my question: why did you seem SO ASTONISHED when Adam and I told you that I named my beloved tort after...
> OLIVER KAHN's name? And notice: I LOVE THEM BOTH!



I just imagined what he might think if he knew a tort was named after him. A successful sportsman and a tortoise don't seem to have much in common.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 18, 2015)

The tortoise habitat provides a very tempting litter box for cats. No amount of training works, only mechanical barriers.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I just imagined what he might think if he knew a tort was named after him. A successful sportsman and a tortoise don't seem to have much in common.


NOTHING in common of course, but on the other hand, I REPEAT: I LOVE THEM BOTH, so my having named my BELOVED tort 'Oli' was NOT meant to insult KAHN the GREAT GK and he LEGEND. Furthermore, HOW would he (KAHN) know? Hope that has clarified things.


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> NOTHING in common of course, but on the other hand, I REPEAT: I LOVE THEM BOTH, so my having named my BELOVED tort 'Oli' was NOT meant to insult KAHN the GREAT GK and he LEGEND. Furthermore, HOW would he (KAHN) know? Hope that has clarified things.


I know it wasn't meant as an insult, we all love tortoises after all.  It's just funny to imagine Oliver Kahn's face if he would find out.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi, I can imagine that. Tell me please; would a kitten get along with a tort?



With few exceptions, they work great together.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thank you very much for your prompt reply.
> 
> I do realize that NO ANIMAL can be fully trusted, but if the animal gets trained I believe we're more than half the way through, or not?



Just like with every animal, some cats can be trained to stay away from the tortoise area. If the human is willing to do the work that is.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Just like with every animal, some cats can be trained to stay away from the tortoise area. If the human is willing to do the work that is.


I am willing to work on it, otherwise I wouldn't have KEPT thinking of it till today. What you said in this post confirms that kittens/cats CAN BE TRAINED TO KEEP AWAY FROM A TORT'S AREA.

Thanks a lot you answer as well as help. Appreciate both.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I know it wasn't meant as an insult, we all love tortoises after all.  It's just funny to imagine Oliver Kahn's face if he would find out.


I repeat: HOW on earth would OLI KAHN know? Secondly, suppose he does get to know, I really don't think he could care-a-less, do you?


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> The tortoise habitat provides a very tempting litter box for cats. No amount of training works, only mechanical barriers.


Thanks your advice.

No way whatsoever to keep both? Am I to 'forget' the subject?


----------



## weldorNate (Jun 18, 2015)

I have four cats at home that live peacefully with my torts they have sniffed on them and then walked away and my cats love to lay on my laptop especially when its warm


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I repeat: HOW on earth would OLI KAHN know?



Who knows? Maybe he discovers his love for tortoises and joins the forum...


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks your advice.
> 
> No way whatsoever to keep both? Am I to 'forget' the subject?


I repeat: mechanical barriers. Make it so the cat cannot get into the habitat, indoors or out.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

weldorNate said:


> I have four cats at home that live peacefully with my torts they have sniffed on them and then walked away and my cats love to lay on my laptop especially when its warm


The trouble is that whatever the subject, one has to expect to receieve CONFLICTING info, with one person saying 'Go ahead' and another sayig: 'Don't you dare!' Such conflicting alerts only COMPLICATE rather than SOLVE an issue. (Please don't take this personal, ok?)


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> Who knows? Maybe he discovers his love for tortoises and joins the forum...


Oh GOD....that would be a dream come true for me!


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jun 18, 2015)

That has got to be one of the cutest cats I have ever seen


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 18, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> That has got to be one of the cutest cats I have ever seen [/QUOTE
> 
> It is a sweet cat, I agree with you but imagine a TORT in its place.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 18, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> The trouble is that whatever the subject, one has to expect to receieve CONFLICTING info, with one person saying 'Go ahead' and another sayig: 'Don't you dare!' Such conflicting alerts only COMPLICATE rather than SOLVE an issue. (Please don't take this personal, ok?)



Yes it complicates it, but the real world is not a one size fits all place. I have a ton of cats (okay so right now only about 40 adults between inside and out). Outside there is no enclosure the cats can not get into if they really wish, as been true for 20 odd years. The cats go in and out and as of yet, no problems.

Inside is a smaller group of cats. I have one cat who has the litter box mentality. I had one cat years ago, which had the problem of getting too close to a light bulb and actually set herself on fire. So inside any time a light is on, so is a cover.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 18, 2015)

I would add the one cat who has used the enclosure as a litter box, only did so after a new layer of leaves were recently added. He is a feral who has lived in the house for eight or more years. Was there something in the. leaves? Who knows.

Point is, cats can learn and can be trained. Some more then others.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 19, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I would add the one cat who has used the enclosure as a litter box, only did so after a new layer of leaves were recently added. He is a feral who has lived in the house for eight or more years. Was there something in the. leaves? Who knows.
> 
> Point is, cats can learn and can be trained. Some more then others.


Oh yes, as I've mentioned already: cats and dogs fro that matter can be trained whilst torts cannot.


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 19, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh yes, as I've mentioned already: cats and dogs fro that matter can be trained whilst torts cannot.


All animals can learn, I've even trained fruit fly larvas. It's easy to train them to do something, but difficult to NOT do something.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 19, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> All animals can learn, I've even trained fruit fly larvas. It's easy to train them to do something, but difficult to NOT do something.


I read (here) that torts cannot be trained, and I have somehow confirmed it. Although they have a brain as well as a nervous system, the do NOT have the brain of, for example a dog/cat.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 19, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I read (here) that torts cannot be trained, and I have somehow confirmed it. Although they have a brain as well as a nervous system, the do NOT have the brain of, for example a dog/cat.



Sorta depends what you call training. Some come when called. Some tortoises go into their night box at night.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 19, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Sorta depends what you call training. Some come when called. Some tortoises go into their night box at night.


Well, I tried to train my beloved Greek tort where its borders are whilst roaming around the flat. I.E. 'You are allowed to go into this room, but not that one' in vain. It just DID NOT WORK. At a later stage I read this (that torts cannot be trained), therefore I stopped putting so much effort into it USELESSLY, and did not want to irritate my tort.

As for a tort coming when called, well even here I learnt that torts DO NOT HEAR, the only VIBRATIONS. I do know that there's always conflicting info: this is NOT MATHEMATICS, where 1+1=2 and NO two persons disagree.

What did you mean in your post when you said: 'It depends on what you call training'? Your answer would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 19, 2015)

Tortoises can learn tricks the same way as cats or dogs. But since they can't hear (and I don't know how well they can see) you have to find other ways to give them commands. I've used different odours for the fruit fly larvas, for tortoises I would try to give signs.

It's very hard to train cats to not go through an open door even when you are not around. The only way I could think of would be to traumatize them e.g. with an electric fence. This would work on tortoises too, but who would want to do that?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 19, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> But since they can't hear (and I don't know how well they can see) you have to find other ways to give them commands.


Tortoises can hear and they have extremely good colour vision


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> The trouble is that whatever the subject, one has to expect to receieve CONFLICTING info, with one person saying 'Go ahead' and another sayig: 'Don't you dare!' Such conflicting alerts only COMPLICATE rather than SOLVE an issue. (Please don't take this personal, ok?)


I suppose it all boils down to learning from other peoples experience, weighing up all possibilities and then deciding on whether to take a risk or not. Whatever you decide and what ever the outcome I hope it is all good for you.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 20, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. How many of you own cats/kittens who have sat on your laptops rather than on your.....laps?


Don't you just hate it when a cat does its business on your table


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> I suppose it all boils down to learning from other peoples experience, weighing up all possibilities and then deciding on whether to take a risk or not. Whatever you decide and what ever the outcome I hope it is all good for you.


Good afternoon Lyn. I've been thinking of a kitten for quite long but haven't made my mind up. I don't want ANYTHING/ONE to harm or hurt Oli our who would be helpless in such a case. Thanks your very encouraging words.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Don't you just hate it when a cat does its business on your table


Can't imagone that!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 20, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Don't you just hate it when a cat does its business on your table



*grabs the paper towels and disinfectant*

Yuck! To me that is as yucky as folks who soak their tortoises in their sinks. Both can be cleaned up, but... 

Yes one of my dislikes. No offense to those who do it.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> *grabs the paper towels and disinfectant*
> 
> Yuck! To me that is as yucky as folks who soak their tortoises in their sinks. Both can be cleaned up, but...
> 
> Yes one of my dislikes. No offense to those who do it.


I totally agree with you....UGH! NOT only YUCK!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 20, 2015)

I think Oliver Kahn would be very flattered that you named your tortoise after him, Gillian.


----------

